# My foster dog predicament.



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Place him with an experienced female foster parent, so the issue will surface and be dealt with.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Rob,
I think Hogan's eyes say it all........
I BELONG HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thats a tough one, are you attached to Hogan, and is he happy where he is, are you ready for a break from actually fostering ??


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Place him with an experienced female foster parent, so the issue will surface and be dealt with.


Sounds like great advice!
Lots of luck, I am sure you will do the right thing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> thats a tough one, are you attached to Hogan, and is he happy where he is, are you ready for a break from actually fostering ??


Even though I try not to get real attached it gets hard when they are a hard case. So yes I am starting to get attached which has made me think about his adoption. 

Hogan is definately happy here. 

I am not quite ready to give up fostering so that is what makes this difficult as well. 

I did ask a few weeks ago about him going to a woman's foster home but we did not have any available at the time. If one was to open up they would have to be willing to take on this issue, which may limit the ones willing to do this........... Also if a womens foster home came open and she could work with him would he be fixed or would he still try his dominance issue as he got adopt out again? Just something else we have thought about.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

One look at that face... says ADOPT ME NOW!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a pickle you have? I think if you have a female friend that can help you work with him, that might help his chances down the road if you choose not to keep him. I know all of our hearts say we want you to keep him since he is so sweet. But if you keep fostering him and working with him, maybe the right home will come thru for him. The fostering sounds really importmant to you so hopefully the answer will come. And we all know how many foster homes are needed and just not there. Good luck and we will pray his furever home comes thru.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Too bad I can't work with him and teach him about respectin' bitches


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I have a friend whos Rottie was the same way they worked with a trainer and straightened his act out._


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Ok I have a predicament about Hogan, my foster Golden. I have had him for about 10 weeks now. He has failed one adoption about 5 weeks ago and was returned to me do to his dominace issue over women we did not know about. He snarls at them after a few days, once he get comfortable with them. However with men he is great and has no issues. We are unsure how he would be with children. We are not getting may inquiries about him now since we had to add his favor towards men on his Petfinder profile.
> 
> Since I am single and have no children and meet all his other needs I have started to think about just adopting him. However, if I do adopt him I will then have 3 Goldens and unfortunately this will end me being able to foster. I would not be able to do 4 dogs do to space, time and of course cost.
> 
> So what should I do about Hogan...... There is a poll is at the top of this post.


Oh Rob you are in quite the pickle! Would your rescue get him into training? I agree with SC about getting the issue dealt with.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Even though it is very easy to fall in love with them, you have to ask yourself are you ready to stop fostering and work with this boy? I know that some dogs do take a LONG time to rehabilitate before they can go to a home, so you may just want to take a break from fostering others and spend the time working with Hogan. I vote to have a female friend help you work thru his problems on a daily basis. I know that the longer you have him the more attached you'll become but just think of the rewards IF you get him rehabilitated and find him a furever home in the end...

Good luck and Big Roo Roo's to you for taken on this sweet dog.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

You could send him to Mary's house. Mary and Maggie will teach him how to get along with women . 



Swampcollie said:


> Place him with an experienced female foster parent, so the issue will surface and be dealt with.


This is probably the way to go if at all possible. You wouldn't want this issue to raise it's ugly head at the "wrong time". It's better to have it dealt with. Do you know any of his history---maybe a woman beat him or something?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You mention that you're single now, not to pry, but is that likely to change? If not, I'd say adopt him yourself and work with him as long as Lyndi and Liam like him. I'd hate to see him interfere with any future plans.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a tough question Rob. Although you're single, you might have female house guests for several days, right? or you might decide to not be single one day? hmmmmmmmm. Best wishes, either way!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> You mention that you're single now, not to pry, but is that likely to change? If not, I'd say adopt him yourself and work with him as long as Lyndi and Liam like him. I'd hate to see him interfere with any future plans.


 
Liam gets along with him pretty good. Lyndi ignores him as she does with Liam and any other dog. 

I do not see my single status changing anytime soon and if it were to I know how to handle Hogan, as well as how to have a women around me handle him to show she will be dominant.

I have chatted with our coordinator a bit more today. She not sure any women foster home would want to take him, especially if they have childen since it is unknown how Hogan is around kids as well. Even if a foster mom took him and could work with him to show she is dominant we are not sure that once he left that foster home, and was placed in a new home, that Hogan might try his dominance issues at this new home.

So for now I am still fostering him and still deciding whether on not to just adopt him now or later........:doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow this sounds just like a dog in our rescue named Scout... he snarls at weak women and shows dominance over them....This dog became my project. I worked for the last 5-6 months with this dog and Im proud to say he is in a foster home with a family and young kids...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree you should find a woman to work on this problem. You need to find out if it is fixable, because he will encounter women no matter what home he is adopted to. On a totally selfish note, I hate to lose a foster home - and I think you would like to foster more before adopting another one yourself. I vote foster him and find the right home for him. There is always the possibility that the rescue may find a very experienced family with a woman that would love Hogan and adopt him despite the issue.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> You could send him to Mary's house. Mary and Maggie will teach him how to get along with women . /QUOTE]
> 
> I wouldnt bring our rescue home.... I didnt want Maggie to hurt him......:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------

